# potential haunters in stores



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey guys, 
i've been going to alot of stores with ALOT of really cool props and on every occasion i have an "experience" like this....

So im in Michael's today (8/31) and i hear a tizzy going on by the props ... i casually saunter over.. and im just in time to hear it... and so it continues... 
"PLEASE CAN WE GET IT!?!?!? (the man is holding the box for the beheaded bride)." NO, im not wasting my money on that piece of crap(my heart dropped)!!" PLEASE, its all i want, ever since i was a kid i wanted to live in the house that EVERYONE'S afraid of.." and the wife?? they were about 20 so i was unsure... goes on "No halloween is such a stupid holiday, UGH **does the signature wife huff and puff**" soo seeing this display i felt terrible for the poor guy and i walk over, nice bride right... doesn't argue. her jaw hits the floor. as i continue, "I bought one myself, if you buy the store display its cheaper, i would do it..." then the guy introduces himself i explain to him what exactly i do, he said he's gunna pay me a visit this halloween and if i ever need help to contact him (he's a contractor and gave me his myspace.. )so after our chat the guy rips the brides' skirt up and unplugged her and ran up to the counter to pay, all while his wife wasn't looking...


soo yeah, did anyone ever see anything like this, please share your stories

EDIT**- sorry forgot this, ahs anyone ever seen anyone OVERLY interested in halloween props like we get, or someone in a dispute with spouses about if they can bring out the scary stuff or not... 
:xbones:EMU:xbones:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Couple years back before I started building I was in Wal-Mart and over heard a woman complaining to her friend (while her pre-teens were googling over the props and displays) that they're making the decorations too scary for the kids... WAL-MART decorations, TOO SCARY?! Sheesh.

-TM


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Years ago, I was the assistant manager of a Spencer Gifts. One day a woman came in and began to lay into me due to the fact that we had our Halloween stuff out in September. Me being the wiseguy that I am, (Some of you may have already picked up on this attribute) I handled the situation in the best manner I could think of...

I asked her to follow me to the front of the store. Once there, I pointed across the hallway to a neighboring store. I smiled and said, "Hallmark's had their Christmas ornaments out since August. Go tell it to them."

She left.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Me being the wiseguy that I am, (Some of you may have already picked up on this attribute) I handled the situation in the best manner I could think of...


ahahah, that just made my day, and we all know and love the wiseguy in ya


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I just came back from Target tonight and still no halloween despite being Sept. 1. So I asked the cashier if she knew when they were going to put out Halloween stuff and she kind of giggled and said no she didn't know but it was still a ways off. I said something like well some people like to plan their yards in advance. She made some kind of snotty comment about people who decorate early and how those people who decorate leave their halloween stuff up too long, and there's always someone in a nice neighborhood who leaves their lights out. The lady behind her kind of chimed in about this and I put an end to the conversation by saying "oh like those people who decorate for Christmas and never take their stuff down?". Total silence. I know you guys all knew where this conversation was headed, didn't you?! My husband just shook his head at me after we left the store, saying we were both acting silly. At least he knows better than to say something like that in front of them with me standing there!

Actually we moved into an area that has a number of people who believe that Halloween and Trick or Treating are evil. I really can't believe we live in a community like this but we do. It's really sad they see evil everywhere they look. Almost would make them perfect halloween people!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

During my trips to places like Michael's I have encountered people who seem excited and like they would fit in perfectly here so I tell them about the forum and they act like they are gonna check it out, but I never seem to see anyone else from our area popping up in here so they probably just walk away muttering under their breath about how much of a wack job I am (how's that for a run-on sentence).


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> (how's that for a run-on sentence).


Think of the money you've saved on punctuation!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> I asked her to follow me to the front of the store. Once there, I pointed across the hallway to a neighboring store. I smiled and said, "Hallmark's had their Christmas ornaments out since August. Go tell it to them."


:lolkin::lolkin::lolkin:

Yep. Working in retail, I'd hear the SAME THINGS all the time. But no one seemed to have issues with Christmas stuff being out in October. *sigh*



Spookie said:


> The lady behind her kind of chimed in about this and I put an end to the conversation by saying "oh like those people who decorate for Christmas and never take their stuff down?". Total silence.


Hahahaha! I would totally have laid into the woman. Luckily, I generally do my looking around at Party Packagers, and the kids that work there are as enthusiastic about Hallowe'en as I am.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

Im the haunter and basically people just think im full of myself.

Me and my next door neighbour go to walmart and he asks "can we get this? what about this"

we decorate his house every year hejust has a better setup than me for decorating.
and I'll shoot back "NO, I'll have to mod that. No I'll have to reinforcethat etc"

And as people pass me in the crowded aisle theyll mutter, "Jesus its only one day of the year"
"Why is he so serious you just hand out candy and then thats it"
"Who gets this ready and prepares this much for one day"

its not ignorance just people dont get it, thy might ever get it halloween in more than just october for me I like the whole buildup, halloween is just the icing on the cake

- Aaron


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd say it's not just Halloween people don't get, but simple pleasures - period. Especially if it's associated with something from our childhood. And if people don't think something is cool or interesting, they put it down or make fun of it (ah, to hold onto high school mentality into your adult years is a special gift). And the spouses in the above scenarios are afraid of what people will think of their partner, which is a reflection of them (and an indication of their insecurities).

I can't relate to how people can spend tons of cash and hours of their time on certain things, but as long as they love it and it doesn't hurt anyone, more power to them. I say give'er. 

I'm glad you said something to the guy, EMU.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

englundisgod said:


> Im the haunter and basically people just think im full of myself.
> 
> Me and my next door neighbour go to walmart and he asks "can we get this? what about this"
> 
> ...


And they're usually the ones who are ready to decorate for Christmas the day after Thanksgiving, spend tens of thousands of dollars on gifts that aren't needed, and display massive amounts of lights on their house that end up staying up all year 'round.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> I'd say it's not just Halloween people don't get, but simple pleasures - period. Especially if it's associated with something from our childhood. And if people don't think something is cool or interesting, they put it down or make fun of it (ah, to hold onto high school mentality into your adult years is a special gift). And the spouses in the above scenarios are afraid of what people will think of their partner, which is a reflection of them (and an indication of their insecurities).
> 
> I can't relate to how people can spend tons of cash and hours of their time on certain things, but as long as they love it and it doesn't hurt anyone, more power to them. I say give'er.
> 
> I'm glad you said something to the guy, EMU.


How true. Everything you said.

Here's how I view Halloween and getting into decorating--when I was a little kid my parents took us to Disneyland. I was pretty precocious then and wasn't fooled by any of the animatronics. I kept looking to see how it was done. Well, I look at Halloween as my Disneyland. It's my creation, my amusement park if only for a night, only wish I could spend more time and, yep, sadly more money to make it even better. Funny how there never seems to be enough of both!

I'd like to think that when kids come my house, they get something more from it than sugar and it's something that they comment about to their family and friends and recall in part some day years from now. I love the thought of making memories worth keeping. At the end of a life isn't that the sum of what we are in a way? And who knows maybe I'll inspire some of these kids who come to my house for a trick or treat to give of themselves in this way when they grow up. Besides Halloween gives all of us a chance to be a kid once again and who wants to reduce Halloween down to a night of nothing but candy.

BTW my husband goes along with my decorating but grumbles about it. He can be that obnoxious person in the store. This year I'm trying to get him involved by helping me with some electronics. I'll hook him yet!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have never heard anybody say anything except one lady who wouldn't buy a costume for her kid because halloween was "devilish". She was talking loud so we could all hear it. I just smiled while paying for my prop.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I have never heard anybody say anything except one lady who wouldn't buy a costume for her kid because halloween was "devilish". She was talking loud so we could all hear it. I just smiled while paying for my prop.


I HATE when people do that. I'm sure in a couple years, when Hallowe'en is on Sunday, we'll hear more about "changing it to Saturday" (that happened one year when I was in middle school, and I was PISSED!).

I always say to people who say that "So, you're discriminating against my religion?" Usually they shut up really fast, because I'm pretty "normal" looking. It's a shock to them that I'm a Witch.  LOL!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Aelwyn said:


> :lolkin::lolkin::lolkin:
> 
> Yep. Working in retail, I'd hear the SAME THINGS all the time. But no one seemed to have issues with Christmas stuff being out in October. *sigh*
> 
> Hahahaha! I would totally have laid into the woman. Luckily, I generally do my looking around at Party Packagers, and the kids that work there are as enthusiastic about Hallowe'en as I am.


Heck, I had an issue with Micheals. They put out some Christmas stuff at the same time they put up the Halloween items. Early August for Christmas?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I heard this line somewhere and always thing of halloween and apply it so here it is. A persons reaction to halloween is very dramatic. They either love it or they hate it. If they love it, they will always love it. If they don't, they may learn to appreciate it, but it will never become part of their soul. Thats how I look at straights when they make comments like that. I just dont let them work me up anymore.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Heck, I had an issue with Micheals. They put out some Christmas stuff at the same time they put up the Halloween items. Early August for Christmas?


Spooky as far as stores are concerned it really all comes down to one thing - the mighty dollar (which isn't so mighty these days). Outside of our circle the average person spends more on Christmas related stuff than anything else all year long. So the sooner they get Christmas on the shelves the more money they can make.

Halloween is slowly slowly gaining ground in that regards. Spirit Halloween opened two weeks early this year (just this past Friday). But I think it will be a long time before we ever see a major line of stores named after our holiday like Christmas Tree Shoppes that's open year long.

-TM


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

wow, this thread i mean WOW!!...

as for the whole memories thing you really said it spookie, i mean i LOVE being approached and told, my child couldn't wait to come to your house to see what was new... it really gives me this feeling inside i bet we all have gotten but can't explain...

i am a satanist, and i refuse to hate on others religion... i really have absolutely no problem with christmas, HEY im applying for the job in the local christmas store... and im going to love it ... i hate t when people call things devilish... because who are we to really say what is devilish until we meet him...

Halloween is my reason for existence, i was told when i talk about halloween i make it sound like the best thing ever (damn straight it is) and how i make everyone have something to love about it.. these are other opinions... but my love for halloween is endless, and i really think WE are the people who can change people's views of halloween

as for everyone here sees halloween we have a genuine passion for halloween, not the candy, or anything like that, the feeling


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

Spookie said:


> Well, I look at Halloween as my Disneyland. It's my creation, my amusement park if only for a night
> 
> I'd like to think that when kids come my house, they get something more from it than sugar and it's something that they comment about to their family and friends and recall in part some day years from now. I love the thought of making memories worth keeping. At the end of a life isn't that the sum of what we are in a way? And who knows maybe I'll inspire some of these kids who come to my house for a trick or treat to give of themselves in this way when they grow up. Besides Halloween gives all of us a chance to be a kid once again and who wants to reduce Halloween down to a night of nothing but candy.
> !


That's exactly how I look at Halloween, like my own disneyland or production for one night. I've always loved Halloween since I was a kid and this is the way I enjoy celebrating it.
As well as like you said, when kids come your house they get more from it than just candy. I love seeing how kids and even their parents react to what we do. Then there are the ones who tell me how they always look forward to stopping by my house for Halloween. It's like the icing on the cake and makes all the hard work completely worth it. It also brings back memories from when I was a kid. The highlight of my Halloween wasn't getting candy but coming across those one or two houses that took things a step further and did a awesome yard haunt or display. It always made Halloween a bit more magical and fun, now I hope do give back the same thing with my haunt.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

I should get a fitness award or something. I set up October first, you would not believe how many parents are forced to walk around my neighborhood every night by their kids to see what new things I put up each day!


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

I was in my local Wal-Mart yesterday. I saw a stock boy (only 16 or 17 years old) putting out halloween paper goods. Having already been back to the garden center, I knew that nothing else was out yet. So, I asked when the rest of the Halloween stuff, like tombstones and costumes were coming out. And this was his response, said in the finest Boris Karloff impersonation I've heard for years:
Bwahahahaha...It's coming...soon. 
I burst out laughing so loud that people came for aisles around to see what was so funny.
The stock boy did it again for the others, but it wasn't as funny the second time, since it wasn't as unexpected.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sounds like the stockboy may be a haunter himself!


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

Epic


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

My wife gets into Halloween too, but not to the same extent. We both hit Michaels on Sunday for their 50% coupon sale and she got materials for making a skull wreath. 

So why would she get all mad at me that I brought a skull and Great Stuff to the beach on Labor Day so I could make me up some foam faces in the sand while swimming with our friend's family?? 

Go figure.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

CraigInPA said:


> I was in my local Wal-Mart yesterday. I saw a stock boy (only 16 or 17 years old) putting out halloween paper goods. Having already been back to the garden center, I knew that nothing else was out yet. So, I asked when the rest of the Halloween stuff, like tombstones and costumes were coming out. And this was his response, said in the finest Boris Karloff impersonation I've heard for years:
> Bwahahahaha...It's coming...soon.
> I burst out laughing so loud that people came for aisles around to see what was so funny.
> The stock boy did it again for the others, but it wasn't as funny the second time, since it wasn't as unexpected.


That's freaking AWESOME!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

kciaccio said:


> I should get a fitness award or something. I set up October first, you would not believe how many parents are forced to walk around my neighborhood every night by their kids to see what new things I put up each day!


Us too, The first of October we have families that that I hardly see all year walk by every night. One year we didn't start until the second week of October and I had a mom knock on my door and ask when we were going to start.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

there is a portion of our general public that has reservations about halloween. they tend to be the same group that blames the schools when their own kids fail, instead of being involved in the teaching of their children. and also put their kids in other programs such as scouting or sports as a babysitting service and stead of raising their kids themselves( i see this all the time with the scouts in our programs.) but their kids are the first to come see our halloween displays/hauntings because they end up being sheltered from everything in the life.

on the other hand i see fellow haunters everywhere looking and asking for halloween items everywhere. i even had a car me into the outlet mall parking lot he was wanting to know the same thing i did ,when does the spirit store open. 

i have neighbors that give me funny looks when i talk about halloween all during the year. but they are the first to complement me on the yard haunt every year.

just my 2cents


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I also just yesterday at Michaels had an experience with an up and coming young haunter (10 or younger). Only mine was a positive one. He was showing me all the stuff he thought was cool, (I think I had one of the biggest smiles ever) and agreed with him whole-heartedly even if the stuff he liked was not what something I would have gotten.

There is _*nothing*_ like the feeling you get when you have a TOTer come up to you and ask "where is this prop or that prop --you know, the one you had up last year?" And to hear the older kids say to their friends "this house is awesome, I come here every year."  It happened to me last year for the first time, and I was grinning like a chesire cat! When all of your hard work is actually noticed it is great! It's just as great when you have parents that have little ones that say "This place is really neat." Especially when you think you could have done something better.. LOL

And yes, I too have had my fair share of the looks and words that some people shoot you when it comes to Halloween.... but like some of you, I either smile while buying parts for props and ignore them, or depending on my mood --  -- I throw something back at them also about no-one being disturbed that christmas things are up in July/ August. That usually works.. LOL

And just like you said Lady Nyx, I also try to point as many people as I can to the forum here, when we get to talking and I see their eyes light up with excitement about Halloween. But I have the same problem, they never seem to make it here and join and I'm the only one from my area who is active here---which is making me sad since I live in bum-flippin-egypt! lol Yet, on the other hand, it's nice to have this place all to myself here! Muwhahahahahahah 
LOL heeheeheehee

whew~ how's that for a book.... lol


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I had a cute conversation with a young girl last month when I was in HomeGoods purchasing my 4 foot resin gargoyle. It was sitting in the basket of my cart at the checkout when the girl and her mother in front of me in line looked at it in my cart. The girl said "Cool". I said "Thanks. I like him alot. Most people push their kids around in the cart." She laughed and asked what I was going to be doing with it and I told her about my yard set up. She was smiling. She was impressed that I was going to dress up as a witch to hand out candy. I asked her if she was dressing up for halloween and she said she was going to be ninja. I said "cool, dark and silent" and she looked happy that I knew what a ninja was. Told me that they were great warriors and could sneak in anywhere. Her mom this whole time was smiling. As she was done being checked out and they were leaving, the daughter turned to me and said she wished she could see my yard and couldn't wait to go trick or treating. It was all very sweet.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

kciaccio said:


> I should get a fitness award or something. I set up October first, you would not believe how many parents are forced to walk around my neighborhood every night by their kids to see what new things I put up each day!


That's how it is at my house. I have a pole light in my front yard, and we have this huge pumpkin head that covers the light. That is the first thing to go up for Halloween, and we've been told several times that parents have to change the way they walk their kids home from school so that they can walk by my house to see the "giant pumpkin". Most people in my neighborhood love how my house looks on Halloween - they even take pictures of their kids with my props. I think I'm giving their kids something good to remember about Halloween for the rest of their lives. I'm sure there are those in the neighborhood that don't like my decorations...but I just don't care what they think. It's my home, and I shall decorate as I please. 

**I go all out for Christmas as well...but my outdoor decorations come down either New Years Day, or that weekend...no matter how blasted cold it is. We might leave the lights on the roof if there's snow up there, but as soon as it melts, they all come down.


----------

